# Epidrive launches Berry Servers



## Epidrive (Oct 24, 2014)

Oct. 24, 2014


We (Epidrive) are happy to announce the launch of our new project - Berry Servers. Berry Servers offers affordable VPS servers with plans starting from $6/yr. Head on over to https://www.berry.pw to know more. Thank you!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

Congrats!

I was totally expecting a Raspberry Pi hosting or something haha.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Oct 24, 2014)

Congrats!

I'm a little worry about the name of the $10/year package. It might infringe someone's intellectual property rights. 

Better save than sorry mate, and good luck with the new project.


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2014)

Boysenberry, Marionberry (not to be confused with Marion Barry), Dewberry, if there is some concern over that, you can fall back on these.  http://store.isons.com/berry-plants/specialty-berries  

Ten bucks eh?  Might pick one up.  Can never have too many testing containers.     Good luck with the launch!


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

Cute   Theme brand.

Nice to see more options for tiny VPS options.


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! We've updated the plan names already we thought of the same..


----------



## tonyg (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like drserver's ninjas and sugarvps had a bit of say here.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 25, 2014)

Not trusted ssl cert...

Only valid for ssl2000.cloudflare.com, cloudflare.com, *.cloudflare.com


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 25, 2014)

What browser were you using? We were testing CF could you check now?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't really like the logo and the website is barren. There's some order links and a customer panel.

Your post nor your site tell me why I should choose you guys either.

Meh. Could be a nice brand, it could have used some more work before launching (or posting about) though.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 25, 2014)

Epidrive said:


> What browser were you using? We were testing CF could you check now?


Firefox 33.0.1

Now your Comodo cert is showing up without any error.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 25, 2014)

Epidrive said:


> What browser were you using? We were testing CF could you check now?


CloudFlare takes up to 24 hours to provision SSL for newly added free domains. I think it starts activating as soon as you add the domain, so you should be able to wait to switch over DNS until it's ready. You can check the status in the SSL section of the domain's "CloudFlare settings" page.

The nice part is that it's a wildcard cert, so [SIZE=13.63636302948px]you only have to wait for provisioning once per domain[/SIZE].


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, we just tested cloudflare's CSN


----------

